# ABS lite on



## mrfiestas (Feb 20, 2008)

On my 95 F350 > Its come on before when plowing and am wondering what could kick it on from plowing and what to do to get it off?


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

I've had it come on in my 2006 F350, mainly in the cold weather. It goes off after awhile. Never had any issues.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

ABS light on my 06 Furd F350 stays on more than it stays off. Besides my personal vehicles that my wife drives it's usually a sensor that I'm willing to look at. Mine could stay on, I know enough to lock the brakes up, I steer my way out of a situation.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

That's an old RABs system. Get someone to run the codes. Probably the speed sensor in the rear axle.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

I have only had mine come on once while out plowing. This was in last years 3' storm and I was determined not to be stuck. My guess it was pissed about one tire going 30mph and another not moving. But in the end I got myself out. Light went out on its own.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

kimber750 said:


> I have only had mine come on once while out plowing. This was in last years 3' storm and I was determined not to be stuck. My guess it was pissed about one tire going 30mph and another not moving. But in the end I got myself out. Light went out on its own.


If it was a stick, probably wouldn't have gotten stuck.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Randall Ave said:


> If it was a stick, probably wouldn't have gotten stuck.


I wasn't stuck just slowed up a bit


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

disconnect it and keep plowing...rear only is a pain


----------



## mrfiestas (Feb 20, 2008)

Id scan it but its OBDI so its a little harder for me to do that. If its the rear sensor why does only plowing make it come on?


----------



## tpendagast (Oct 27, 2012)

On a Ford, the ABS light will come on if your alternator is not keeping the battery charged,

Example.
Battery drained, need to jump truck... get truck going, ABS light is on, let her run and get up on the highway for a minute and poof, light goes off.

In your case you were probably doing alot of angling and lifting over an extended period of time without a lot of travel or running, just idle, and it drained your battery just enough to kick that light on.
It happens when you're running the radio, plowing, running your warning light on the roof and charging your cell phone too.

You could either have a weak alternator or a questionable battery,


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

He has an older ford, only has a rear ABS RABS valve. Unhook the plug to the valve. The valve is in the left frame rail by the front of the transmission. Then pull the fuse.


----------



## mrfiestas (Feb 20, 2008)

Ok so if I pull the plug as u say and fuse, I assume I will have disabled the RABS system. Do I just reconnect it to restore it and then I should be fine?


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Without pulling the codes, can't answer that. But you can try that. You only have rear ABS right, no wires to the front wheels.? Usually when the RABs value went bad, you get a soft brake pedal. The rear speed sensor will go bad and just throw a code. If you take out the speed sensor and the end is damaged, the carrier is going bad.


----------



## mrfiestas (Feb 20, 2008)

Its been snowing so much I haven't had a chance to get it in and it did it last season plowing too but I don't have any symptoms so its no problem. Brake pedals normal, just the light on that Id like to have go off. Whats likely to kick the light on due to snow and or plowing?
Yes, its just a RABS system no wires to the front.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Rear wheel spin.


----------



## mrfiestas (Feb 20, 2008)

Ok, so will it just take some time for the lite to go back off?


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

As I said, need to run the codes. Unhook the battery for about a half hour. See if that works


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

In the old chevys you could just leave the engine running unplug the plug to the master cylinder, shut off the engine, and plug it back in, then restart , and it reset the abs system.. 
The only ford I drove burnt to the ground, no one knows why.


----------

